# Afobazol trial



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been taking the new russian antidepressant afobazol for about 10 days now. Should i be feeling something yet? I'm taking 40mg/day. I would think i would feel SOMETHING. maybe even a side effect or two....but i don't. 

Is anyone else on this medicine? anyone feel it at all?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Didnt notice it working at first either, untill i stopped and noticed a decline, today took it again and SA is significantly down, its very mild tough but i like it.

Also slept only 2 hours and thx to afobazole went to work without feeling exhausted.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Also beleive it takes 6 weeks to fully work, after that its supposed to be stronger then benzo's.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

oh ok thats good to hear... i'll give it 6 weeks then. I think i do feel it a little, mostly just not being depressed but my anxiety is still fairly high. Do you think drinking alcohol on it would be a bad idea? I read on another forum someone warning against this but i really don't want to follow that advice if i don't have to...


Also, what exactly does it do at the gaba receptors? I've read that it "prevents the development of membranozavisimyh changes in the GABA receptor" but i have no clue what that means.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont think drinking alcohol would be bad, start low and check for any possible bad interactions.

This is how it works:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1137959-post19.html

Looks like it doesnt interact with GABA at all.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Interesting...wikipedia states that its an MT1 and MT3 antagonist. Isnt that the opposite of agomelatine? yet they both have anxiolytic effects....hmm...

Also crazymed, have you heard of Mebicar? I was just reading about it and considering trying it out. It looks like another russian anxiolytic thats available for purchase online

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6104993


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I tought it was a MT agonist? Will have to check, too sleep deprived right now lol.

Yeah ive been interested in that too, there are many russian goodie's available online and all pretty cheap so was planning to order some stuff online soon.


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi I thought I'd share a little of my experience with afobazol 

It's not a hard hitting drug like an ssri - it kind of works in the background of your mind - I found it sort of blocked something which normally would have resulted in me becoming anxious.

I think a lot of people with this drug give it up because they obsess about what it is doing. They then become even more anxious and agitated because they are expecting it to produce party times in their minds. Unfortunately these people will be dissapointed with afobazol. 
I found my new lifestyle regime balanced my brain chemistry more than anything. Afobazol only helped in the small situations where I was still irrational and unnecessarily anxious (I have a phobia of supermarkets and get panic attacks), so I went through a period of zero anxiety because of its help. It was cheap so it was definitely worth the money in this respect.


But agree with CrazyMed - anything you take you must give a proper chance even if it does take 6 weeks or so otherwise it's pointless taking it if you're just gonna give it up. If it's going to be better than benzos in the long run it's worth continuing for sure, especially considering benign side effects


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Thorsten, what dosage do you take? and have you combined it with anything at all? or take anything while on it like alcohol or benzos?


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

I was taking 20mg first thing in the morning then 10mg in the afternoon. I stopped taking it after a while. 

I can't really give you any guarantees on it as there seems to be so much complexity when looking into anxiety - what works for you may not work for me. I would say that I suffer with moderate GAD which I keep under control with diet,exercise and meditation. 

Afobazol definitely is a subtle compound. I only stopped it because I felt I didn't need it any more and I thought it might be making me irritbale (although this could have been the heatwave I was in - not sure)

I wish there was a miracle cure my freind.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Didnt notice it working at first either, untill i stopped and noticed a decline, today took it again and SA is significantly down, its very mild tough but i like it.
> 
> Also slept only 2 hours and thx to afobazole went to work without feeling exhausted.


hey crazymed, are you still taking afo and memanting? are there any synergies with these two dtugs or any nasty rxns? also, have you given up on either drug?

thanks,
billyho


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

billyho said:


> hey crazymed, are you still taking afo and memanting? are there any synergies with these two dtugs or any nasty rxns? also, have you given up on either drug?
> 
> thanks,
> billyho


I'm still on memantine, i stopped taking afo as i ran out.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

i started afobazol when i was on memantine. i didn't notice any synergy or any interaction at all. Today marks 2 weeks on afobazol, i noticed some subtle relaxation...but could easily be placebo. I just ordered more for the hell of it so i plan to take it for a long time. I'll report again in a couple weeks


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

_


crayzyMed said:



I'm still on memantine, i stopped taking afo as i ran out.

Click to expand...

martyboi_
_i started afobazol when i was on memantine. i didn't notice any synergy or any interaction at all. Today marks 2 weeks on afobazol, i noticed some subtle relaxation...but could easily be placebo. I just ordered more for the hell of it so i plan to take it for a long time. I'll report again in a couple weeks_

Thanks for the responses..


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

**** afobazol. i gave up on it at about 3 weeks in. I was on 40mg/day and for the last week i bumped it up to 60mg/day...Nothing, whatsoever....I stopped it because i want to take delsym and if its true that afobazol is an maoi...i don't want to risk that.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey martyboy, offtopic but yet someone else confirmed that piracetam reversed the memantine brainfog, seems to be the solution for your problem


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

ah yeah i read that too. doesnt it have to do with the fact that it works againsts the anticholingeric effects of memantine that cause the brain fog?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

martyboi said:


> ah yeah i read that too. doesnt it have to do with the fact that it works againsts the anticholingeric effects of memantine that cause the brain fog?


No, imo its because it potentiates NMDA in some brain area's related to cognition like the frontal corect, while not interfering with nmda antagonism in other brain area's.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

ah that sounds good. i'm gonna start memantine up again soon and probably use it to block benzo tolerance

Have you ever had any experience with doing that crazymed? 

I might shoot for 40mg/day and then try a daily klonopin regimen on top of that in hopes that i can maintain its effectiveness much longer and possibly lessen the severity of withdrawal if i discontinue after a month or so


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

The member guide4dummies has noticed a reversal of he's valium tolerance:


> First of all, thanks graatch for pointing out those things. I'll explain in details.
> 
> I took Alprazolam for 3 years, then went through accidental cold-turkey withdrawal because the local pharmacies weren't carrying any (happens where I live occasionally, sucky country/city). I experienced severe withdrawal symptoms including paranoia and transient psychosis but soon I got again on Alprazolam and thankfully didn't have a seizure. During that period I was completely tolerant to 2 mg Alprazolam's both sedative and anxiolytic effects.
> 
> ...


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

wow so i might be able to take benzos on it indefinitely and never build tolerance? That sounds too good to be true


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Its too early to say for certain martyboy but it does look promosing, altough i would like to advice to take a 2 day break of benzo's every week.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

hmmmm maybe on the off days you could switch to some kind of mild opiate or baclofen


----------

